# Old Hybrids



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

How the hybrids "died" out has been a subject covered here before. Do a search on "Midnight" or "Starline" and you'll get several hits.


To answer your question that I HAVEN'T seen before... I believe that both the Starline and Midnight bees were made for Dadant. They may be the "patent" holder.


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe if my memory serves me well that Larry Connor was the one heading this project try reaching out to him PHONE: 203-435-0238 email: [email protected] website http://www.wicwas.com (all of this came from his website, it is all public information)


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not sure why the Starline queen wasn't continued. I can guess...

It took managing 4 inbred lines (ABCD). A and B were crossed, and C and D were crossed. Then the resulting crosses were crossed.

The closest you might come now a days is the Minnesota Hygienic. Marla developed that bee from the Starline.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

If memory serves me correctly, I bought Starlines from York Bee Co. in the '70's and '80's. I don't know who took over their business, if anyone did. Or what happened to that company.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

According to Larry Connor, Starlines weren't continued because of the high cost of inseminating all the queens. True Starline and Midnights weren't naturally mated.


----------



## OrionBee (May 12, 2010)

But how is that possible for the Star Lines and midnights to be have all be II?. in the years before 1960(?) II was not common place, according to what I have read, there have been major improvements over the years in that field. was the price somewhat higher then the regular queens of the period, as this long before I was born. 

And while on the same subject of hybrids, how can the Buckfast be maintained without the use of II. I would like to be corrected if I am wrong, but they can openly mate and be successful in continuing the line?

I think I had better do some reading up on this kind of thing, as even in High school, genetic patterns were not my thing.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Digging back through my records, I bought a Starline Queen from Montgomery Ward's in June, 1971, and paid $2.75 for her, including shipping... Seems like that was in line with regular Italians. In 1973 that same queen cost $3.25, a complete hive (deep box, frames, foundation, inner cover, telescoping cover, solid bottom board) was $16.49. 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

> B & B HONEY FARM
> Rt. 2, Box 245
> Houston, MN 55943
> phone: 507-896-3955
> ...


I found this on another post. Do these companys still have the starline and midnite bees for sale? 


Kingfisher


----------

